# Where is the libido killing pill?



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

I am tired of all the Viagra, Cialis commercials. Where is the pill for the exact opposite?



made up commercial said:


> "Do you get aroused easily? Do you find yourself in embarrassing situations because of your libido? Do you find yourself losing concentration because you can't think about anything else?"


Anyone know of any herbs or a pill I can ask my doctor about? I would get so many things done if the stupid "thing" would stop thinking.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

My mother said she wants to find a pill to kill my fathers libido, he is turning 70 in September. My mother says she can't take it anymore, LOL!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Saltpeter. It's rumored they put this in the food in boot camp for new recruits.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

They could not make a pill so they invented a concept called Marriage.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

They don't come in pills yet but there are some women available.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

im_tam said:


> they could not make a pill so they invented a concept called marriage.


bwaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

They have one for women. It comes in the form of a wedding cake.

Seriously though, the magic pills don't increase your libido. They just make it possible to act on your urges. The only thing that increases libido is testosterone. So maybe you could do some reading on things that cause a lower testosterone, if you were serious. Of course, some of those things will be putting on weight, stop excercising, etc... Which have other negative side effects.

Actually, some AD drugs have an effect on libido. Not sure you want to go down that path either, if you don't need them

C


----------



## woundedwarrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Avodart- which is still prescribed for enlarged prostate will destroy your sex life. No libido, erectile dysfunction etc. my urologist won't even suggest this anymore. Apparently a few weeks after stopping, the drive will return.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

For my x wife it was just called, "the pill." that seemed to do it for her.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

I hear castration works.


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ask my husband, he has absolutely no interest in sex at all.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Think of Rosanne Barr running around in her underwear.

(still can't get that awful image out of my head after someone posted it here a few weeks ago. Puts me off sex every time I think of it)


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

There is such a drug, in fact it is the chief ingredient in wedding cake icing....Unfortunately it only works on women.......

the woodchuck


----------



## wanttofix (Jun 4, 2013)

PBear said:


> They have one for women. It comes in the form of a wedding cake.
> 
> Seriously though, the magic pills don't increase your libido. They just make it possible to act on your urges. The only thing that increases libido is testosterone. So maybe you could do some reading on things that cause a lower testosterone, if you were serious. Of course, some of those things will be putting on weight, stop excercising, etc... Which have other negative side effects.
> 
> ...


Regardless of how heavy or shape I am in, it's there. Drugs just give you erectile dysfunction, not really the urge. 



Holland said:


> Think of Rosanne Barr running around in her underwear.
> 
> (still can't get that awful image out of my head after someone posted it here a few weeks ago. Puts me off sex every time I think of it)


omg hahaha :lol::rofl:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

richie33 said:


> Saltpeter. It's rumored they put this in the food in boot camp for new recruits.


That only works when the companies aren't integrated. You can have guys main line SP, if the company is integrated they will still be trying to talk those ladies out of their PT gear. What really works in Boot Camp is being dog bleep tired. In fact, that works in civilian life as well.


----------



## Bluecollar (May 23, 2013)

Holland said:


> Think of Rosanne Barr running around in her underwear.
> 
> (still can't get that awful image out of my head after someone posted it here a few weeks ago. Puts me off sex every time I think of it)


I have my own version that is similar.
I'm at certain retail store and this "thing" comes out of the womens bathroom. "It" was nearly flat chested, wearing a too small dirty white tanktop, with a somewhat HAIRY gut hanging out the bottom of it, and sweat shorts on.
There was no lump, "it" was unfortunately a women.
If I grow a "tent" at an inappropriate moment, I just think of that and problem solved.

If you want to turn a woman off, start talking about cars motorcycles or other gearhead technical things.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaste berry is something monks used to use. It is used for women who have hormonal imbalances too. 

Graham crackers and cornflakes were invented to lower libido. Kellogg was a weirdo.


----------



## Visual1 (Apr 16, 2013)

If you are a smoker, try methol.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

negative reinforcement works

every time you get an erection, whack it with a frying pan


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Guyready2giveup said:


> Sorry I am late to the thread. What are "AD" drugs. I am not great with all the lingo on here.
> 
> I asked this same question, how to kill libido, awhile ago and did not get nearly as specific answers. I had never heard of "Chaste Berry" before. After looking it up on Web MD it sounds like a wonder herb.


AD = Anti Depressant

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Wedding cake works for women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

wanttofix said:


> I am tired of all the Viagra, Cialis commercials. Where is the pill for the exact opposite?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know of any herbs or a pill I can ask my doctor about? I would get so many things done if the stupid "thing" would stop thinking.



Smoking dope kills it for me .


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

In Yaman there is this plant called "Khat" (latin name Catha Edulis), it is like a very very mild version of cannabis (but legal in Yaman and As Sumal/Somalia), W.H.O consider it less addictive than tobacco. It is said to induce mild euphoria and hyperactivity, reduce eating appetite _and_ sexual drive. It has an entry at WikiPedia Khat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is very popular with Yamani, Muslims and Jews alike.

But I heard it is illegal everywhere but in Yemen and Somali, heh heh


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Could you find a friend with benefits? Are you married? I can't remember.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

im_tam said:


> They could not make a pill so they invented a concept called Marriage.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I thought putting the wedding ring on killed the sex life....oh sorry....you mean to kill the MAN'S sex life. I am not aware of anything...Maybe being married to a woman who wears granny panties all the time??? 

Of course I am just joking....But seriously...a man's sex drive is driven by his testosterone levels. That is the bottom line.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

whitehawk said:


> Smoking dope kills it for me .


Does smoking weed kill it in women too?


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

No it makes it worse.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

diwali123 said:


> No it makes it worse.


I did a little reading on it, and the weed lowers testosterone in males and females alike - so the libido gets lowered over time.

However some report "increased" sexual desire, due to intense relaxation and reduced stress. I'm told in some females they believe they are much hornier on it, but males it does knock down the testosterone over time - mental handicaps may have reduced peoples libido and drive much more than the loss in testosterone and may be why it works in some people.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

im_tam said:


> They could not make a pill so they invented a concept called Marriage.


That works for women. What about men?


----------



## 33N 96W (Aug 25, 2012)

wanttofix said:


> I am tired of all the Viagra, Cialis commercials. Where is the pill for the exact opposite? ...


Pills (drugs) that treat... 

Psychogenic (Benperidol)
Diabetes
Severe Hypertension

Also Anticonvulsants, Chemotherapy, Beta-blockers drugs 

Anti-androgen drug Cyproterone Acetate

Birth-control drug Depo-Provera

...will do just the opposite!


----------



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

SSRI's. Lexapro, prozac, paxil, celexa.


----------

